# Albatross, 1850



## censusdiva (May 18, 2014)

Anyone have info on the Albatross? Am looking at passenger list for 1850 and shows it arrived in NY, believe from Boston.


----------



## dolphinfiah (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi censusdiva 
there wee a few ships called Albatross
Have a look a this it might help to decide which one she ws
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albatross_(disambiguation)

good luck


----------

